

What films/documentaries should entrepreneurs watch? - mg1313
http://www.quora.com/What-films-documentaries-should-entrepreneurs-watch

======
zelandpanther
Social Network, Wall street and there is some movie about two guys who are
making some software and story about their way to top and falling down. But I
can't remember title.

~~~
mrschwabe
The documentary he may be referring to is Startup.com

I've intentionally not watched 'Social Network' due to the blatant
inaccuracies.

